# Where do you find your bike.



## azavie (Feb 18, 2010)

I was wondering where you find the bikes you own, I don't have the money to buy new so I scour various classified listing but was wondering am I missing some a good sources. 

I of course check here, ebay, and craigslist, but also http://www.qqclassifieds.com/ 
http://www.louisianasportsman.com/ 
http://www.bbrvs.com/

Are there any other out there for south Louisiana. 

And in case it matters I don't go for the 10K ready to go bike. I am all about the $200-$600 bike that needs some work.

Also why doesn't craigslist have an atv category I hate having to check a bunch of categories.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I usually check 
here
kawieriders
HL
thats about it and usually in that order


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What kind are you lookin for? I know where one is for sale 

Craisglist has a motorcycle catagory, you can set the price to a limit and "has image" then search.. that always narrows it down. Or search for a specific brand wheeler.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.tnol.com/index.cfm?redirect=0&dmaID=80&radius=

Not much there, but its an avenue to try. 

ebay, craigs list, quick quarter, local news paper, mimb, hl......google 4 wheelers for sale in your area?? 

Originally from New Iberia, I have noticed that there are not a bunch of bikes down there for sale like up here where I live now. Good luck to you.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

atv trader online usually has some good ones too.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i check southeasttexas.com thats a good website to find and sell stuff....also, for craigslist...i used www.craigslook.com lets you search what and where u want to find stuff ALOT easier


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I bought my 06 on craigslist. Sometimes there's a bunch of junk on there but i got lucky with mine. Bought it a few months ago with only 35 hours and 13x miles on it.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

www.crankyape.com

I have not bought one off there but I did find some good prices last time I was looking on there. I think most of them are repos


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

In Canada a lot of us use kijiji.ca. I got my 2 quads and a ski-doo through that site.

I'm not sure if there's a .com version of that for the USA


----------



## azavie (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks bump530 you just saved me many hours of looking with craigslook. I am not really looking for anything specific I just like getting bikes for really cheap and making them work. I seem to have drifted towards kawasaki bayou 220s though my main ride is a 99 prairie 300 4x4


----------



## 09redbrute (Feb 24, 2010)

found mine right here on mimb


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

i looked on craigslist for about 3 months and would type "brute force" into the search until one day there it was, an 09 750 with 7 hours.


----------



## Deezz22 (Sep 16, 2009)

steeler said:


> i looked on craigslist for about 3 months and would type "brute force" into the search until one day there it was, an 09 750 with 7 hours.


i did the same thing for awhile and finally ran across mine, it had 41 hours on it.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

:agreed: same here, a couple months of lookin and i found an 07 with 22 miles and a full warranty. :bigok:


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

craigslist. bought mine in Mass. I will drive w/in reason to get a good deal.

08 w/ 150 miles. 27" mudlights, itp wheels, winch, stock wheels/tires. $6000. bought it a little over a year ago.


----------

